# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Направление Москва - Рига

## Светлана Р.

Нет ли вайшнавских поселений, ятр по направлению Москва - Рига (в пределах России), начиная от Звенигорода и дальше? Буду благодарна за любую информацию, можно на почту Suvarna@yandex.ru

----------

